# betta and bolivian rams in 15 gallon tank



## daysofdarkness (Feb 26, 2010)

Hello all,


I just got may hands on a 15 gallon aquarium and figured this would be to move my betta out of his 1.5 gallon aquarium. My first thought was to put some albino cories but I already have cories in my 29 gallon aquarium. I do like my cories a lot but I also like variety. I would like some opinions on putting a pair of bolivian rams in the tank with my betta. Also, anything else that could reside in there.

thanks


----------



## ReefTrooper (Jan 29, 2012)

Yes you can put a pair of Bolivian rams but not more than two as this is the absolute minimum they can live in.the water quality should be good also. 
You can for instance use driftwood, rocks and densely grown plants to create suitable hiding spots. Including floating plants in the setup, e.g. Watersprite, is a really good idea. If you plan on breeding _them_ you should also include a few flat rocks to be used as breeding sites.
the bolivian ram is a peaceful community fish. Most of the Tetras, Hatchetfish, Corys, and about any other med size non aggressive fish can be put with them. I would stay away from the very small fish such as neons as they may become a meal. I think any of the Danios would be allright too. I would probably stay away from most of the barbs due to their fin nipping habits.


----------



## Philia (Dec 16, 2011)

I thought you couldn't put Bolivian Rams in with bettas, though.


----------

